# calpol every night for teething?



## fingers_cross

is it ok for me to give my son calpol every night before bed? his teeth are causing him a lot of pain and im able to keep him going during the day and distract him, going for walks and playing etc. i prefer not go give too much medication as im more into the natural side of things (i have got the teething powders, seem to help a little but not at night time) so a little worried that its not good for me to give him calpol every night? hes had 2.5mls every night for the last 4 nights. he just wont settle other wise and i can tell hes in a lot of pain, chewing on his hands and his dummy etc.

is it ok for me to do this? hes 6 months so says that i can now give him 5mls but he seems ok on the 2.5 so i just give him that.

what do u guys think?x


----------



## missk1989

I would think that as loving as you are not having him any paracetamol based products during the day it should be fine.


----------



## cazi77

I had this with Freya. She had calpol most nights for a few weeks the health visitor said it was fine. Her teeth cut through about 10 days ago so she is fine for now! Hope they come through soon x


----------



## cmarie33

I wasn't keen to give paracetamol every night to lo, but as my grandma (who's a nurse) pointed out, if we are in pain we take something for it so its only fair we help lo's too. 2.5ml on a night will be fine


----------



## Button#

I've had to do this at times with Ashley. I hate giving him medicine as well but I also hate seeing him in pain. I spoke to my HV a couple of times about it and they said it was ok.


----------



## ellie27

I woudlnt do this, have never with either of my children.

I wouldnt take a paracetamol tablet every night just incase I get a sore head - the medication is not needed, take it when you need it.:flower:


----------



## fingers_cross

ellie27 said:


> I woudlnt do this, have never with either of my children.
> 
> I wouldnt take a paracetamol tablet every night just incase I get a sore head - the medication is not needed, take it when you need it.:flower:

thanks :)

but ive tried a few times to put him to bed without it and he just screams and screams (heard teething is worse at night cuz thats when the teeth do most of the moving?) so i only give it to him when he needs it, never as a preventative thing.


----------



## ellie27

fingers_cross said:


> ellie27 said:
> 
> 
> I woudlnt do this, have never with either of my children.
> 
> I wouldnt take a paracetamol tablet every night just incase I get a sore head - the medication is not needed, take it when you need it.:flower:
> 
> thanks :)
> 
> but ive tried a few times to put him to bed without it and he just screams and screams (heard teething is worse at night cuz thats when the teeth do most of the moving?) so i only give it to him when he needs it, never as a preventative thing.Click to expand...

Sorry, think I might have misread you! Oh yes, plenty times when my LOs have had calpol night after night as I felt they were in pain teething.

I thought you were asking if it was ok to just give it to them before bed, even before they were crying, as a preventative!


----------



## Sprat

Absolutely fine!


----------



## mandimoo

Yes it's fine and I personally think it would be cruel to withhold medication and see them in pain. Infant medication is very mild, but they are very efficient at metabolising it. For very painful episodes eg ear infection you can give infant ibuprofen alongside the infant paracetamol up to 4 times a day & as long as you stick carefully to the dosage guidance it is perfectly safe.


----------



## babydust1990

Completely fine, if a baby is in pain then give them something for it. Heck, I've had co-codamol everyday for the past week for my wisdom teeth!


----------



## Kitty1979

So glad u posted this question was worrying bat the same thing, last few nights without calpol LO wouldn't of settled, I'm using granuals during the day too which seem to help but think he needs extra pain relief at night, I also put a little on his dummy when he was unsettled during night seemed to help


----------



## DSM

I am most definatly in the NO CALPOL camp I'm afraid!! It is full of E numbers & is banned in quite a few countries, here in the UK gp's tell parents to use it for everything!!

My LO is 8 months old, now has 6 teeth with a 7th on the way!! ............and no calpol has been used!! I give him cold teething rings & use teething gel in small amounts.

If my baby has a temp I will always strim him to his vest or nappy, turn off the central heating & open a window before even thinking about paracetamol!! Some supermarket own brands have less E numbers, but if you give it regular it may prevent the child natural immune system from working proplerly & you may find it takes them a long time to get over a simple cold etc.

everyone has their own methods for teething, but for us calpol is not the answer xxx


----------



## C_baby

Paracetamol will not affect a child's immune system. 

Paracetamol is a very effective analgesic. I wouldn't sit and suffer preventable pain, and I wouldn't expect my child to. Teething pain for some babies is horrendous I see absolutely no benefit in letting them suffer.


----------



## babydust1990

C_baby said:


> Paracetamol will not affect a child's immune system.
> 
> Paracetamol is a very effective analgesic. I wouldn't sit and suffer preventable pain, and I wouldn't expect my child to. Teething pain for some babies is horrendous I see absolutely no benefit in letting them suffer.

Thats what I think. I'm currently getting my wisdom teeth and its bloody agony! Imagine being so small and in pain and not knowing why :cry:


----------



## Noelle610

Thanks for this! Been wondering the same thing, but about ibuprofin... is that any different?

I respect not wanting to medicate frequently, but I think it's important to remember that all kids deal with teething pain differently. My daughter is so, so uncomfortable right now. She's cutting FIVE (yes, you read that right - as confirmed by her doctor) teeth currently, including a molar. She's really struggling at night.


----------



## babydust1990

Noelle610 said:


> Thanks for this! Been wondering the same thing, but about ibuprofin... is that any different?
> 
> I respect not wanting to medicate frequently, but I think it's important to remember that all kids deal with teething pain differently. My daughter is so, so uncomfortable right now. She's cutting FIVE (yes, you read that right - as confirmed by her doctor) teeth currently, including a molar. She's really struggling at night.

Same with ibuprofin, in fact, it's better for teething than calpol as it reduces swelling. I give Harry a dose of calpol and ibuprofin before bed when he's teething really bad. 

5 teeth! Poor LO :( I think Harrys cutting his top two, he's covered in teething rash and has a runny bum :nope:


----------



## overcomer79

We went through a spell when we gave Ginny either tylenol or ibuprofen every single night without fail because we thought she was in pain. We always did it as a last result. She's fine. We never had to give it during the day but if pain is stopping her from sleeping then I will give her something as directed. 

My son hardly ever used anything for pain. He was the dream baby...then he turned into a toddler...


----------



## fingers_cross

DSM said:


> I am most definatly in the NO CALPOL camp I'm afraid!! It is full of E numbers & is banned in quite a few countries, here in the UK gp's tell parents to use it for everything!!
> 
> My LO is 8 months old, now has 6 teeth with a 7th on the way!! ............and no calpol has been used!! I give him cold teething rings & use teething gel in small amounts.
> 
> If my baby has a temp I will always strim him to his vest or nappy, turn off the central heating & open a window before even thinking about paracetamol!! Some supermarket own brands have less E numbers, but if you give it regular it may prevent the child natural immune system from working proplerly & you may find it takes them a long time to get over a simple cold etc.
> 
> everyone has their own methods for teething, but for us calpol is not the answer xxx

thanks for that..scary stuff! im actually usually VERY careful with addititives, chemicals etc but some things u never even think to look in..sigh!

luckily its not the brand name calpol its vantage. i searched the e numbers and they arent as bad as the ones in calpol but still not great.

i was able to put him to bed without it tonight, gave him a gum massage and a dummy that had been in the freezer and that seemed to work long enough for him to fall asleep. x


----------



## readytotry

My hv was very funny about me giving calpol once a night for a week or so when my Lo was teething badly. But she often talks bollocks so reassuring that other people have been told this is ok.

Molars seem awful coming through, my Lo will scream for hours at night - completely inconsolable.


----------



## Laura80

My son is cutting 4 teeth at once and has had calpol every bedtime for the past week. If I don't give it then he will wake up screaming a few hours later and be impossible to settle to sleep again. Both HV and doctor said it's fine to give calpol if it's needed.


----------



## blake12336

Sorry to hijack, is teething pain generally worse at night? My LO screams a lot at night and I'm trying to get to the bottom of it, he's also showing signs of teething although during the day he's fairly distracted from it. So does it get worse at night times?


----------



## DSM

I just want to make it clear (without offending anyone!) It's calpol specifically I am against not all paracetamol, I don't give it my child for my own beliefs, I would just urge parents to be careful if regularly giving CALPOL ............it is banned in quite a few countries for a reason, we may find in 10, 15 or 20yrs time the NHS got it wrong??

https://www.diaryofafirstchild.com/2010/04/20/calpol-what-every-parent-should-know/

https://www.theecologist.org/green_green_living/behind_the_label/346400/behind_the_label_calpol.html

Food for thought maybe..........:blush:


----------



## babydust1990

I clicked the link for an alternative to calpol on the first link and I'm pretty shocked she had the link to normal paracetamol doses for babies. Gonna be honest, I'd rather give calpol with some additives than risk crushing up paracetamols and sticking it in a babys bottle when he needs some.


----------



## stephie_corin

DSM said:


> I just want to make it clear (without offending anyone!) It's calpol specifically I am against not all paracetamol, I don't give it my child for my own beliefs, I would just urge parents to be careful if regularly giving CALPOL ............it is banned in quite a few countries for a reason, we may find in 10, 15 or 20yrs time the NHS got it wrong??
> 
> https://www.diaryofafirstchild.com/2010/04/20/calpol-what-every-parent-should-know/
> 
> https://www.theecologist.org/green_green_living/behind_the_label/346400/behind_the_label_calpol.html
> 
> Food for thought maybe..........:blush:

Thanks for this, really interesting!


----------



## kettle28

our LO is only 13 weeks, but since about 8 weeks has been been in pain :( one day when he was just really bad and biting his bottle teat like mad i tried bonjela and he was soo much better. 

i asked the doctor and trusted HV if bonjela would soothe anything other than gum pain, and they said no, so its definitely teeth bugging him. 

few nights now over past 2 weeks he's ended up with calpol as a last resort. 

i've no problem with giving it I'm just concerned about the amount of times i'm going to have to give it before his teeth actually come through given that he's only 3months! 

although saying that, as i'm typing I know i'll still give it!! if he's in pain, he's getting it! 

poor little things though - will definitely try dummy in freezer, although seems bottle teat does a better job as longer to get to where the back teeth would be? can i hold a bottle teat for him? (teething rings to big for his little mouth and he can't quite hold things yet)


----------



## Nat0619

I give Calpol if Ciara seems unsettled but, so far thankfully, it's only been maybe 2 or 3 nights in a row. I don't like giving medication (only take it myself if really necessary) but I'm not going to leave her uncomfortable.

I'm a believer in 'everything in moderation'. There will undoubtedly be some things that are seen as very safe now that, in a few years or so, something will be discovered about them and they'll become unsafe x


----------

